# ZR Team als Reiserad?



## xerto (12. Januar 2011)

Hi Radonfreunde,

eignet sich ein ZR Team 7.0 als Reiserad?

Sind Gepäckträgerösen vorhanden?

Passen Schutzbleche? Ist das Fahrrad bequem und stabil?

Die Prospekte sagen immer ja, aber ist das auch Praxis?

Danke für Eure Hilfe.


----------



## friedrich82 (14. Januar 2011)

> Eignet sich ein ZR Team 7.0 als Reiserad?
Ich denke schon. Ich habe meins erst seit Ende August und konnte noch nicht so viel fahren.

> Sind Gepäckträgerösen vorhanden?
Ja.

> Passen Schutzbleche?
Ja. Ich habe hinten ein SKS Bluemels Schutzblech dran (65mm breit). Zur Befestigung musste auf der linken Seite wegen der Scheibenbremse ein Abstandshalter von ca. 6mm untergelegt werden. Vorne habe ich ein SKS Shockblade dran.

> Ist das Fahrrad bequem und stabil?
Mir macht es einen stabilen Eindruck. Damit ich aber auch bequem drauf sitzten kann, musste ich den Sattel und die Griffe tauschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xerto (15. Januar 2011)

many thanks 

für die schnelle Antwort.

Weißt Du wie schwer das bike in Größe 20`ist?


----------



## friedrich82 (16. Januar 2011)

Nein. Wir haben uns ein 18" und ein 22" gekauft (bin 1.89m gross) und da sind jetzt auch schon ein paar Umbauten dran (Schutzbleche, Nabendynamo, Lampen, Barends). Wenn Du magst, kann ich mich bei Gelegenheit mal mit Fahrrad auf die Waage stellen. Aber warum ist denn für ein Reiserad das Gewicht soooo wichtig?


----------



## xerto (17. Januar 2011)

friedrich82 schrieb:


> Nein. Wir haben uns ein 18" und ein 22" gekauft (bin 1.89m gross) und da sind jetzt auch schon ein paar Umbauten dran (Schutzbleche, Nabendynamo, Lampen, Barends). Wenn Du magst, kann ich mich bei Gelegenheit mal mit Fahrrad auf die Waage stellen. Aber warum ist denn für ein Reiserad das Gewicht soooo wichtig?



Mit dem Gewicht hast Du wahrscheinlivj recht..

Ich habe vergleichbare Umbauten vor, möchte aber nicht mit 20kg durch die Gegend fahren. Ziel wär so um die 15 kg um auch noch Steigungen fahren zu können.


----------



## CariocaRio (20. Januar 2011)

hi, hab mir das ZR Team 7 XT in 20" Zoll bestellt. Wenn du willst kann ich es nach Aufbau wenn es hier ist mal wiegen. Ist noch das 2010er Modell, welches ich auch als Reiserad benutzen will im Zusatz von einem Tubus Cargo.


----------



## xerto (20. Januar 2011)

Wäre super, danke


----------



## AndreasFFM (24. Januar 2011)

Habe mir das hier letzten Herbst zusammengeschraubt und will damit dieses Jahr unbedingt einen Radurlaub machen. Warum sollte es dazu nicht taugen? Ich bin sehr zufrieden soweit. Wiegt fahrbereit (18") aber nackt ca. 11,5 kg und so wie es da steht 12,7 kg.
http://


----------



## cpt flint (25. Januar 2011)

Hi,
was hast Du da für eine Federgabel drin?
Verträgt das Rad 120mm?


----------



## donprogrammo (25. Januar 2011)

Durch eine 120mm Gabel dürfte das Lenkverhalten ziemlich Träge werden


----------



## xerto (25. Januar 2011)

Gefällt mit dut Dein Radl 

Ich möchte mir feste Schutzbleche hinten und einen Gepäckträger anbringen. Vorne eventuell sogar nur eine "Starrgabel" eventuell auch mit Gepäckträger.

Und dann natürlich auch mit Schutzbleche-
.

Grüße auch Maintal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndreasFFM (25. Januar 2011)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?do=discuss&gmid=200263
Hier in der IG Radon habe ich den Aufbau dokumentiert, wenn's interessant ist.
Gabel ist eine RS Recon SL 100 mm, der Rahmen ist auch für eine 100er Federgabel konzipiert, da würde ich auch keine allzu großen Exerimiente mit machen.
Feste Schutzbleche sollten schon gehen, zumindest hinten, entsprechende Augen sind vorhanden - macht halt nicht schöner...

Grüße aus Dieburg nach Maintal


----------



## Joshude (26. Januar 2011)

Genau für den Zweck habe ich mir gestern ebenfalls das 2010er Team 7.0 bestellt.

Gleich mit dazu ne Felge mit NaDy, Barends kommen von meinem alten Rad dran.
Gepäckträger und Lowrider (Tubus Swing) kommen dann für den Urlaub ran.

Gestern wie gesagt erst bestllt und per KK bezahlt, ich hoffe, dass es bald ankommt )


----------



## CariocaRio (27. Januar 2011)

bei mir hat es von Bestellung bis Erhalt genau 1 Woche gedauert.

Das Radon ZR Team 7 XT 20" wiegt nach Aufbau genau 11,2 kg. Allerdings auf dem Hinterrad auf einer digitalen Personenwaage gemessen  

Finde das bike optisch Klasse, aber Zugverlegung und Rahmen nicht so gut wie bei Canyon in gleicher Preisklasse. Dafür aber bessere Ausstattung und gemütlichere Sitzposition.


----------



## Ritzlguru (28. Januar 2011)

Feste Schutzbleche und ein rahmenfester Gepäckträger sind gut machbar an diesem Rad. Bei der Wahl der Starrgabel solltest Du unbedingt darauf achten, dass sie höher "baut". Soll heissen, sie muß die Höhe der Federgabel haben. Sonst ist die Geometrie viel zu steil und auch die komfortable Sitzposition nicht realisierbar. Es gibt Starrgabeln in 400, 420 und 450mm Bauhöhe. Gemeint ist das Maß vom Sitz des Gabelkonus bis zu Mitte der Vorderachse. 450mm sollten es bei der Geometrie eines ZR Team schon sein.

Grüße aus dem Süden
Jürgen


----------



## xerto (28. Januar 2011)

Danke für Eure Unterstützung. 

Ich schaue mir nächste ein Team an.


----------



## Joshude (29. Januar 2011)

Meins sollte nächste Woche ankommen.

Habe vorhin mit dem "Service" telefoniert, aber der ist - mit Verlaub - absolut kein guter Service


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Komodo3000 (29. Januar 2011)

Es funktioniert sehr gut als Reiserad:
















Edit: Bisher habe ich so 2 Touren mit insgesamt 2500km gefahren. Bei Interesse schreibe ich mal, was ich umgebaut habe.


----------



## xerto (29. Januar 2011)

Super 

mich würde Dein Umbau interessieren!

Warum hast Du hinten kein festes Schutzblech genommen?

Macht die Federgabel die Beladung gut mit?


----------



## CariocaRio (29. Januar 2011)

die Lenkertasche ist ja riesig, siehste da überhaupt noch was? 
So in etwa werd ich meins auch umbauen. Vorne eventl noch den Faiv Hoogar als lowrider-Gepäckträger. Der ist nur leider sehr teuer.
hast du deine Felgen eigentlich komplett gewechselt? Neben den neuen Reifen scheinst du auch andere Felgen zu fahren...


----------



## Komodo3000 (29. Januar 2011)

Soo viel habe ich gar nicht verändert.
- Reifen: Schwalbe Marathon Plus (auf den originalen Laufrädern: Rigida Taurus Disc 2000)
- Gepäckträger Tubus Locc (sehr praktisch, wegen der ebenen Ladefläche auf den Taschen und mit Halterung für ein Bügelschloss)
- verstellbarer Vorbau, auf sehr steil eingestellt für eine aufrechte Sitzposition
- stark gekröpfter und breiterer Lenker von Procraft (man beachte die installierte Stereoanlage auf Bild 2 )
- die Hörnchen sind nur im Reisemodus am Lenker 

Eine Gewindeöse an der Sitzstrebe ist mir schon bei der 2. Trägermontage durchgedreht. An einer Seite ist der Tubus also mit einer Rohrschellen-Frickel-Lösung fixiert. Hält wunderbar, sieht aber shice aus! An der Bremsenseite unten musste ich mit einigen Spacern arbeiten.
Die Gabel (Reba Race U-Turn) macht super mit. Bisher 10000km gelaufen ohne auch nur einen Service! Ich pflege sie halt immer mit etwas Gabeldeo. Der Druck ist im Reisemodus deutlich höher als normalerweise.
Die Schutzbleche hatte ich eh rumliegen und hinten passte es haargenau. Deshalb war es nicht nötig ein festes Blech zu montieren.
Auf den Bildern 1 und 3 ist die Tasche geöffnet. Sie hat einen Rollverschluss, deshalb sieht sie so riesig aus.
Bisher kam ich gut ohne Lowrider klar. Man muss aber in schnellen Kurven wegen der hecklastigen Gewichtsverteilung schon aufpassen, dass man das Vorderrad nicht verliert. Für eine bessere Gewichtsverteilung wäre ein Lowrider schn sinnvoll. Gepäck hatte ich auf beiden Touren viel mehr als notwendig dabei.


----------



## FishMeN (31. Januar 2011)

CariocaRio schrieb:


> Vorne eventl noch den Faiv Hoogar als lowrider-Gepäckträger. Der ist nur leider sehr teuer.


Halli Hallo
plane auch gerade den Reiserad Auf- Umbau. Bin am überlegen es mit diesem Träger zu versuchen *XLC Alu Lowrider für Federgabeln *für 25Taler preislich jedenfalls interessant. Hinten muss ich mal schauen habe noch nen Tubus Logo am alten Reisedampfer. 
Gerade noch gefunden den Faiv kann man wohl mieten, schau mal hier : http://rad-forum.de/showflat/Number/594923 weitere Federgabeln hier http://rad-forum.de/topics/511667/Lowraider_fur_Federgabel#Post511667


----------



## CariocaRio (1. Februar 2011)

als preislich wäre der XLC eine echte Alternative, aber so wie ich das sehe, braucht man dafür eine HS33 oder V-Brake an der Federgabel. Mit der RS Reba geht das wohl nicht.

http://www.toma-versand.com/images/product_images/original_images/5776_0.jpg


----------



## FishMeN (2. Februar 2011)

ups, ganz übersehen. Muß ich doch mal schauen ob es dafür Anschraubadapter gibt ;-))


----------

